# How enough is that HP Ryzen 15s laptop?



## HD Scania (Dec 15, 2021)

Hardware info:
HP 15s laptop 599.9GBP
Ryzen 5500U with Radeon APU 6C12T
1080p screen 15.6’’ with discrete Radeon
29.8GiB RAM's 129.9GBP
3.63TiB NVMe SSD 369.9GBP
FreeBSD 13-STABLE
I run the laptop for playing retro games by Homura and Mednaffe, like SRW OG and before; TEKKEN vs Street Fighter; TEKKEN ≤6; Street Fighter ≤4; and so on ... And also live streams and post-edits of those gameplays which will be uploaded on YouTube, to be streamed (if no edits are) by OBS and edited by KDEn1ive
PS Why are some people also insisting on being irrational towards HP? HP has a rather good reputation from those local communities i'm with


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 15, 2021)

HD Scania said:


> PS Why are some people also insisting on being irrational towards HP? HP has a rather good reputation from those local communities i'm with


I remember hearing widespread complaints about BIOS breakage and maybe hot hands issue due to the cooling system.. I don't know if it's legitimate.

EDIT: Attaching image.

FYI:


----------



## shkhln (Dec 15, 2021)

All laptops are crap by definition (should I say design constraints?). This is an entirely pointless thread.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

& Try to avoid "integrated stuff". Integrated video, integrated wifi, integrated sound, integrated network card.
They are a pain as they all require separate drivers.


----------



## HD Scania (Dec 19, 2021)

Pain? I never thought so
Yes to those for being too busy in their offline only life
However, my online and offline hours are kinda rather unclear
So? Not pain at all to me, i have time for sure to get my driver configs anytime at home or at public libraries, don't worry
I enjoy studying FreeBSD on any useful to me, maybe also for a stable practice later


----------



## HD Scania (Dec 19, 2021)

shkhln said:


> All laptops are crap by definition (should I say design constraints?). This is an entirely pointless thread.


No, my home can't even reserve any spaces for towers, kinda too small for a tower
Otherwise, i will have both Ryzen towers, Ryzen laptops, and Ryzen NAS'es at once
It isn't a financial issue not to order tower parts at all, it's rather kinda a space deficiency for my home


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

HD Scania said:


> … 13-STABLE … Why are some people also insisting on being irrational towards HP? …



Where's that?

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE can not boot a variety of HP computers, but a fix for that is in the pipeline. (You probably have the fix in STABLE.)

*PS* not only HP. There are also boot failures with Asus and (I guess) other brands.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 30, 2021)

```
________________________________________
/ … a fix for that is in the pipeline. … \
| PS not only HP. There are also boot    |
| failures with Asus and (I guess) other |
\ brands.                                /
 ----------------------------------------
        \   ^__^
         \  (oo)\_______
            (__)\       )\/\
                ||----w |
                ||     ||
```

Yesterday:



> Improved amd64 UEFI boot​Konstantin Belousov modified the amd64 UEFI loader to start the kernel from the “staging area” without first copying it aside. Previously the kernel had to be copied to a fixed location, which was incompatible with some UEFI firmware implementations and had other limitations. This work addressed a number of outstanding issues in the FreeBSD problem report (bug) database.



– 2021 in Review: Software Development | FreeBSD Foundation


----------

